# Getting healthy.



## FireHawk918 (Sep 6, 2012)

In about to embark on a 6 month EMT-B course, I already have a job lined up with a very busy service, the issue is I am kinda big. I'm a 21 YOM who weighs about 250LBS at 5'11"

I just signed up for myfitnesspal.com for eating. What workouts can I do to help with getting in shape? I work 5 12 hour days and will be going to school. I will have 2 completely free days. Any advice?


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 6, 2012)

Consult your doctor before starting any training.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was pushin some xtra weight around. I started running and eatin better ...the pounds flew off !!! some weights here n there. 60# later.
I'm in EMTb classes also and a full time job ... it's tough to fine time to workout but when I do it's a great stress reliever. 
good luck n have fun


----------



## firecoins (Sep 7, 2012)

I spend 20 minutes a day consulting docs and the pounds are flying off.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

firecoins said:


> I spend 20 minutes a day consulting docs and the pounds are flying off.



Not that kind of consultation.


----------



## eprex (Sep 18, 2012)

Anything that makes you sweat profusely is a step in the right direction. Anything that you can do for more than a few days without giving up is a step in the right direction. I feel like so many overweight individuals try the latest fad or something that "everyone else is doing" and fail because their laziness trumped their will power.

A marked improvement in your diet will do wonders so make sure you commit to that. I try to tell people that it's all about calories. No one is saying that you have to eat nothing but salad and chicken (with no fatty dressing) for every meal, you just need to reduce your calories first. The reason you've gained so much weight is because you've been eating an excess of calories. But don't just tank your calories right away. Depending on how much you've been eating, drop a third or a quarter of how much you've been eating. You don't want your body to think it has to start storing fat.

So if you're embarrassed to hit the gym, start at home! Bodyweight exercises like jump squats, jump rope, even dancing will destroy you enough to be sufficient for a period of time. Put on a 4 minute song that gets you pumped and try jump roping. Then try 5 minutes the next day. Most people can't even do that. But of course if buying an expensive gym membership is what will motivate you then that's the way to go.


----------

